# Just wondering...



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

What kind of camera do you have?
What do you like/dislike about it?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the Canon s5 IS.

Likes: It takes great pictures, is very adjustable (lots of manual settings), 12x zoom!, takes AA batteries (always available)

Dislikes: It can sometimes be very slow when using the flash


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a Canon as well...

Likes: Takes great pics, no delay when not using flash, has 12x zoom, very adjustable

Dislikes: slow when using flash


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine seem to last fairly long, what kind of rechargables are you using?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I have tried the Energizer recharables, Duracell recharables and one more kind, just can't remember what kind. If I use the non-recharable batteries I go through them twice as fast.....


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Nikon d70, bought the external speed light. Really like the d90 as it does video which the normal slr's done. 

Still have an old digital camera since my mini cam died.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I love my Nikon becuase it fits in my pocket, it takes a big fat memory card and the video camera part takes a good long movie (don't know how long it would go, some I have are 10 minutes). 

I don't like the time delay on it, my sony had a much more predicable delay and I took better pictures becuase of it.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I have an Olympus SP-510UZ...I love it! I am by no means a photographer but this camera is so easy to use, and takes the most amazing pics that it makes me feel like a great photographer!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainI have tried the Energizer recharables, Duracell recharables and one more kind, just can't remember what kind. If I use the non-recharable batteries I go through them twice as fast.....


Ok, energizer rechargables work great only if you use them right out of the charger. the more time that passes after they are charged, the less battery life they will have. For example, if you charge them up and put them in your camera bag and use them in a few weeks, they will have lost like 30% of their charge from just sitting there.

From the research I've done, the SANYO eneloop batteries are best at holding their charge.

Don't know if that will help you or not.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI love my Nikon becuase it fits in my pocket


Add this to my list of Dislikes about the Canon s5 - it is big and bulky and won't fit in your pocket







Unfortunately, this is going to be true of any camera with 12x zoom.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

All of the above except HP. Nikon D200 because it would have been crazy to change from Nikon slr film cameras to anything else having such nice lenses in my arsenal. 
Canon G5 because I think it is still the most versatile point and shoot digital. Sony DSC V1 because it refuses to die.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

DH has the Canon 30D, I have his old Canon 20D and we just purchased a Canon XL1 pro-quality miniDV 3CCD camcorder.

Dislikes - The sure don't fit in your pocket!
Likes - AWESOME pictures and the camcorder can use the lenses from the 20 and 30Ds!

DH has a Canon film camera and I have an old Nikon.

We also have an older Sony Cyber-shot (DSC707 I think) that we are probably going to sell.


----------

